# ARKANSAS RAILROAD MUSEUM Annual Railroadiana April 2



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Annual Railroadiana 
* Model Train Meet
ARKANSAS RAILROAD MUSEUM
1st Saturday in April Each Year
$5 for Adults, children 6 - 12, $2 
Children under 6, FREE
Large model train layouts and souvenirs
Something for the whole family
http://www.oocities.org/TheTropics/8199/cb819.html


Cotton Belt Rail Historical Society Inc. will hold its annual Railroadiana Show and Sale from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. April 2 at the Arkansas Railroad Museum, located at 1700 Port Road in Pine Bluff.


There will be railroad memorabilia, model trains, tracks and accessories, all scales N, HO, O and G and working modular layouts by model railroad clubs.


Door prizes will be awarded every hour.


Admission is $5 for adults, $2 for children 6 to 12 and free for children under 6.
For information about reserving tables, call the museum at (870) 535-8819.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry thanks for the tip about the museum. Never knew it was there. Will have to check it out some day. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Mar 2011 12:03 PM 
Jerry thanks for the tip about the museum. Never knew it was there. Will have to check it out some day. Later RJD 

Hi RJ,

It is a fairly small but nice museum. The main attraction is Cotton Belt Northern 819 which had actually been built at the formerly huge Cotton Belt yard (part of which is now the Museum) in Pine Bluff, Arkansas.

Engine 819 was built by the St. Louis Southwestern Railway Company (Cotton Belt Route) at it's Pine Bluff, Arkansas shops in 1942

Some of the museum's rolling stock is visible behind the transfer table here:










Jerry


----------

